# New Addition Too Collection Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Well I do not shoot a Dunkung all that much..Only other Dunkung shooter I have is a General ll But that has*

*round ears on the forks..I was have a time of the tube set sliding all over the place ..so quite shooting it*

*I picked up the new shooter called ET Hunter Hunting now this shooter has grooves on the op for the*

*tube set to rest in place..Feels good to hold..Banded up at present full looped 1632 tube set......*

*right out of the pkg shooting 3/8" steel 9/10 hits on a soda pop can @21 feet..This shooter will go in to*

*my backpack for trail hiking.......OM






*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Lovin this new shooter..I have cur 3 soda pop can in half so far..I rebanded it up with 1745 tubing ..what a screamer as to making the ammo fly*

*as mentioned this shooter will go in to my back pack for when I am on hiking trails of for a 3 day camp trip...OM*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations OM .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty nice, I really like the 1632s


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Glad you found 1 you like


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats on the new shooter!!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet shooter OM. It's a good feeling when we find something we like and it shoots good too.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice shooter! Looks pretty accurate in your hands!

Cheers!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Thank you for your comments my friends..Oh yeah being accurate 9/10 all the time..I cut up 12 soda pop cans in the last 2 days*

*at 20Feet all the room I have for indoors..May 22 if I pushed it a bit..I have gone thru a lot of slingshot's to find a good fit..*

*So far this seems too work very well..All tho I like too stay with the USA Vendor's...Plus there are a lot of member's that also make*

*great shooters..I am not knocking any one's work or what they make & sell in any way..As I do buy from member's & vendors....OM*


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't worry OM, Nobody will accuse you of being ingenuine... thats a cool shooter... is it cast? I think I'd like me a chinese shooter, but strictly for indoors, or I'd get cold stiff fingers..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> Don't worry OM, Nobody will accuse you of being ingenuine... thats a cool shooter... is it cast? I think I'd like me a chinese shooter, but strictly for indoors, or I'd get cold stiff fingers..


*Made of steel a magnet will stick to it...I plan on doing a wrap...using gutted paracord..from the yoke down..forks exposed....*

*Well if your shooting outdoor's in late fall...winter..early spring...you may be wearing a light jersey glove's....I do not shoot much for*

*chinese shooter's....I only have 2 shooter's..Plus I shoot 99% flat bands...But with a lot of research For small game hunting it have *

*been said tube's are the way too go....being quite with no band slap for noise......Any hunter knows noise will spook the game away*

*OM*


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

OldMeiser, for someone who seldom shoots tubes you picked a real good one! When DK first introduced it years ago,it was a good seller. They call it the Metal Terminator (still listed for $27.92 on their site...but out of stock).

The identical one listed on eBay for about half the price (still one left) under the name ET Hunter Hunting is a good buy. "firm-faith" the company that lists it, is trustworthy and has lots of interesting cattys for sale. I have often purchased from them as they frequently offer innovative designs.

I liked mine so much that I pestered Tim at DK to customize one for me a long time ago. I wanted rare wood scales to be added to the frame. Took a while and some convincing. The final product was well worth the wait.

For the shooter who wants to try out a tube SS this is an excellent choice for several reasons. First the groove, or indentation at the top of the ear is ideal for tube positioning. The detailing on the frame and the mirror polishing are first class. The price is unbeatable for such a quality product. Great value!

Enjoy


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry OM, Nobody will accuse you of being ingenuine... thats a cool shooter... is it cast? I think I'd like me a chinese shooter, but strictly for indoors, or I'd get cold stiff fingers..
> ...


Intreresting, I did not know that about flats vs tubes....Not a fan of game hunting either, but you never know.....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

@Bat Small game like Rabbits & Squirrels puts food on the table....That is the only reason I would do it.....Being retired and living on a low fixed

income..this helps with the food buying budget..But this is my intake on the Hunting for my self.....OM


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> @Bat Small game like Rabbits & Squirrels puts food on the table....That is the only reason I would do it.....Being retired and living on a low fixed
> 
> income..this helps with the food buying budget..But this is my intake on the Hunting for my self.....OM


My father was a hunter, almost all his life (he passed away in 2004). The moments I remember the most with him, is when we went outdoors to hunt rabbits, doves, froggs, and wen he cook them for me. Delicious!!

I like hunting, but is an activity I dont do much often, because I dont like to kill just for sport, and that is what I´m trying to teach to my kids, don´t kill it if you are not going to eat it.

On the other hand, some day I want to teach them how to hunt, to put food on the table, it´s a very practical knowledge, because you never know.

Thanks a lot for sharing this words with me Oldmiser!


----------

